# MKV tail light defective?? NOT THE BULB....



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

Hey Vortex, welcome to my world of issues...
So I finally found a nice looking/affordable set of LED's with built in resistors for my car... I'm not sure if these affected my current problem but I have replaced both city lights with Blesk LED w/ bilt in resistors, a no name brand LED for the side marker, Blesk LED w/ built in resistor for both license plate bulbs and Nokya fogs... The system was running fine until about 2 days later I popped a 'bulb out' warning light and my display said left rear tail light defective, ok no problem I get out of the car and check and sure enough the left side of my rear left tail is out. Nothing weird about that but just to make sure I turn on my left signal and bam its working and the warning goes away







WTF is that?!?! so now I'm driving and the bulb out comes on again so I said maybe the bulb is about to go?? so I run to autozone and picked up a set of bulbs and changed them. Button everything up and it all seems good. until about 15 minutes later I get the SAME problem but now its the left AND right sides outer halves of the circle both out....








Mind you everytime I turn my lights off and turn them back on everything works fine for a few minutes or so and then its either the left side or both sides...















I have no idea whats wrong with my lights, I was thinking I shorted something with the LED's but is that even possible?? are the tails on the same circut as the license plate, city or side markers?? Any suggestions???

I have babied this car and I love it dearly but I dont wanna get pulled over for a tail light thats out if the bulb actually works you know??










_Modified by undeadsole at 11:14 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

may be attributed to hot/cold bulb diagnostics


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

so you think my best bet would be to find someone with vagcom and check it out??


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

anyone else have any ideas?? its driving me nuts...


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

bumb...


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

ok so after examining the behavior for a couple of days it seems that only if I have the headlights and foglights on do I get the error and that rear bulb goes out... if I have just fogs or just headlights then no error.... any ideas??


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

Mine is doing the same thing but I haven't modded anything.
 






Mine says right front parking light defective and rear left turn signal defective. Drives me nuts and I just bought the thing on Saturday.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

so you haven't changed your bulbs or euroswitch or anything??


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

No, everything is stock. The dealer is telling me that my lights are bad. I don't know how it passed inspection then. Its strange, sometimes the light comes on and most of the time it doesnt.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

man thats beat... so they didnt really give you a solution then either??


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

No and my mirror fell off while I was driving and they said I must of banged it because it wasn't like that before. I told the idiots to take the tape off and look at all the JB weld and tell me again if I "Banged" it. They sold me a car that's falling apart, literally. This is at a Ford Dealership. I knew I should of bought a Certified preowned.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

o mann sorry to hear that... how long have you had the car??


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

4 days not counting the time in the shop. 
I ripped the Service manager a new one and hungup and called the finance manager who drove 50 miles just to have me sign my title on my trade-in over, she said she wanted to get out of the dealership lol. She was very very honest to me from the start. Since I have limited credit, she made sure the dealership didn't hold apr points on me for a profit and was telling me how shady some of the managers were. I told her about my mirror and she called me back telling me they are going to fix it.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_4 days not counting the time in the shop. 
I ripped the Service manager a new one and hungup and called the finance manager who drove 50 miles just to have me sign my title on my trade-in over, she said she wanted to get out of the dealership lol. She was very very honest to me from the start. Since I have limited credit, she made sure the dealership didn't hold apr points on me for a profit and was telling me how shady some of the managers were. I told her about my mirror and she called me back telling me they are going to fix it.










WOW, it sounds like you're handling it pretty well over there lol good luck with that in the meantime BUMP for someone who may be able to help us with our electrical issues...


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

still not fixed...


----------

